# Rolling contract?



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Rolling contract?

Anyone one good here with finance? I've taken up post in a new job and basically I'm responsible for the general repairs and maintenance to the site and hence ensuring necessary services are completed by contractors.

I've sent a email out to a number of contractors to introduce myself and you wouldn't believe the hassle I'm getting to get a response and copies of their current service agreements in place.

I've been told by one contractor that we are on a rolling contract ( well more than 1 contractor on rolling contract I have found in place ) and they are saying for a notice period? we have to give 3 months notice prior to the anniversary of the 12 mth date.

At my previous works 3 mths was the normal? Did look at their small print? and it's written there of the 3 mths notice before 12 mth date. 
With it being there in the small print? does that mean wouldn't be able to serve the 3 month notice period. 

Many thanks


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

slineclean said:


> Rolling contract?
> 
> Anyone one good here with finance? I've taken up post in a new job and basically I'm responsible for the general repairs and maintenance to the site and hence ensuring necessary services are completed by contractors.
> 
> ...


For contractors (as I am one as well as a student) there is usually a clause stating that they can be released without the notice period if there is good cause i.e. gross negligence etc.

But not withstanding the above as it stated in the contract then it sounds like you'll need to give them the 12 weeks notice period prior to the 1 year date.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

That's my thoughts with it being in the small print:spam::spam:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Usually clauses giving details of how to end outside of usual notice period. 3 months seems about the norm.


----------

